# Warning Barks



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

Not too long ago, I posted that Raffy is a relatively quiet puppy that doesn't bark much. I was then informed that he was still young to be barking a lot. Since then he's definitely found his voice. It's still not too bad. He gives warning barks and quiets down quickly when we respond. The problem is, he warning barks at nearly EVERY sound he hears now. Often he just paces around woofing softly until we respond, and on occasion with particularly loud sounds he will give us a full-voiced bark. 

I know that he can be trained to stop barking or quiet when told and he's already pretty good with that. I also like his letting us know when we have a visitor, package, or when something is not right. However, I don't know how to teach him that he doesn't need to let me know about every little sound he hears.


----------



## mekdean (Nov 27, 2015)

I think I have had a similar experience with Maisy, who is now 8 months old. She has a few different barks and the one that I call her "alarm bark" is particularly loud, shrill and abrasive. It drives me crazy and I was very motivated to teach her to learn the "quiet" command when that was enough of sounding the alarm and everything is ok.

Maisy went through a particularly barky phase from about the age of 5 months to about 7 months. I've just recently noticed that it has improved dramatically. During that barky time, she would set off her alarm bark at EVERY little sound around the house that she did not understand. It would happen several times a day.... when the ice maker went off in the fridge or the printer started printing on my desk or even little noises that my husband or I made that she could not figure out the source of. I could remember my lab going through a similar protective-but-confused phase as a puppy, which helped me to have a little optimistic patience and not get as frustrated over all the NOISE, NOISE, NOISE!!! (insert the voice of the Grinch here).

Thankfully, Maisy has become more discerning about the typical sounds of our home and does not seem to get as startled by them now. She is much more likely to sound her lower softer woof bark than that super shrill alarm bark, and even those woofs are far less frequent that what we were getting before. What seemed to be most effective was just comforting or calming her, and probably just the passing of time as she matured. She is still pretty soft on the "quiet" command. 

I wondered if this was a typical phase of puppyhood or if it was a trait of Havanese, and I actually intended to write this up as a question myself, so I will be very interested in anyone's great thoughts or advice. But the good news is: it is probably about to get a lot better.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

When Leo alarm barks, I go look out the window at the "threat', pronounce that I see it and he's a good dog so now enough! That generally does it and Leo quiets. So far Rexy hasn't joined in but I expect that he will in time. I will follow this practice of acknowledging the bark, tell them I am handling things and that I appreciate the alert!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I am always amazed that my two can hear everything outside, people, dogs, deers etc...I don't mind the barking because it alerts me that something is outside. If I say "no barky" they stop.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

All we get is a growl when he is really wound up playing. :frown2: Can't wait to hear the little fellow make his first bark. He is only 13 weeks though.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Pucks104 said:


> Be careful what you wish for!


:laugh2::laugh2::laugh2: I know but we don't mind a little barking....


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Raffi will be 18 weeks tomorrow and he too has started his alert barking in the last week or so. Just now it was the dish installer at the neighbors. I am working on showing him it is something that is okay and then tell him to shhh.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Mario almost never barks, and we've had people comment on it ("He's small...shouldn't he be more yappy?"). Instead of a warning bark, his body language noticeably changes when he hears/smells/sees something he's not used to. When it's actually worth alert, he growls or comes to get us. Even with another dog howling at it from its yard when we're on a walk, he carries on, which is wonderful.

That being said, he makes up for his lack of barking when someone's at the door. Goes BERSERK then, howls like a hound, snorts, barks, and we have to raise our voices significantly to get him to quiet down. We share a wall (albeit very much soundproof) with another family now, so we've been working on training that out of him.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Interesting topic!
Sophie is 13 months now and has never alarm barked. She does bark if she is really amped up in play or very excited but i'ts a totally different kind of bark mixed in with play growls and "chortles". She sits at the front window and when someone comes to the door she will watch calmly til they get there, if it's the mailman she just keeps watching as he's like 5 ft from her and wags her tail as he reaches the door but doesn't move when he leaves. If someone comes and actually does ring the bell she gets excited and whines and leaps about but never barks. I would love it to stay that way but expect as she gets older she will find her voice.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sounds like he might be a little hyper vigilant. Generally this type of problem is helped by a little environmental enrichment. Here is a good article on this. It helps if you can teach him to shush on cue. Here's the article http://texasvetbehavior.com/Canine_Enrichment.pdf


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ricky has at least 6 or 7 different types of barks, whines, chortles, etc. that we have been able to identify and each is consistent to the situation.

As far as people coming to our front door, we call Ricky our four legged door bell! When he hears something out side, he will jump up on the chair and look out the front window to assess the situation. If it is someone he recognizes he gives one type of bark. It is his "yippee we got company" bark and he wil nt stop until he has welcomed that person inside HIS house. If it is someone he doesn't recognize he will give another type of bark. It is his "You better come and check this out" bark. He will quiet immediately when we come and take control of the situation. The same for dogs going n walkies on the sidewalk in front - he's got a "hey let's play bark" for those dogs that are his playmates and his "there's a strange dog in MY neighborhood" bark for dogs he doesn't recognize. We don't discourage this kind of behavior. We find it helpful since he is so cooperative when we need him to stop. Loud noises like trucks, motorcycles, fireworks, people talking outside do not bother him and he remains calm.

The rest of the time Ricky rarely barks when he is out in the public, I can only think of a couple of times in almost two years. However, he frequently communicates with us with his chortles, gurgles, whimpering, and whining to let us know what he is thinking and needing.

Ricky's Popi


----------

